# Spotting after Ov



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ladies

Wondered if anyone had experienced the same after an IVF cycle?

My OTD was 18 June and I got a +opk on CD19 and have been spotting since then pink and brown. I think I did Ov as had really bad ov pain [normal for me]. Any ideas what this could be? Is it hormonal?

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ovulation Spotting

» Check out the friendliest message board for moms and moms-to-be!
Read more: Understanding Your Cycle, Getting Pregnant, eggs, female, fertility, ovulation, spotting

If you are trying to get pregnant you may want to look for some physical signs of ovulation. Some signs of ovulation include increased cervical mucous, cramping on one side, or breast tenderness. Some women will notice light spotting around the time of ovulation. This light spotting is known as ovulation spotting and is considered a great sign of fertility.

What causes ovulation spotting?
There are a couple of thoughts on what causes ovulation spotting. Some people believe that the light spotting is a result of the egg rupturing through the follicle during ovulation. It is thought that as the egg bursts from the follicle that a little bleeding may occur. This is why some women may notice brown spotting, which is generally an indicator of older blood, around the time they ovulate. The blood may turn brown as it exits the body.

The other possible explanation for ovulation spotting is that the spotting is a result of a woman’s changing hormones during ovulation. As a woman’s body prepares to ovulate, follicles will start to grow and mature. As they mature they produce more estrogen. This increase in estrogen triggers a surge in LH, another hormone involved in ovulation. When LH surges it signals the mature egg to burst from the follicle. Estrogen rises sharply right before a woman ovulates and it is thought that the increase in estrogen levels may cause light spotting to occur.

When does ovulation spotting occur?
Ovulation spotting normally occurs right before ovulation or during ovulation. It may appear as light bleeding or brown or pinkish spotting. Sometimes it will be mixed with egg-white looking cervical mucous. There are other causes of mid-cycle spotting but if the spotting occurs around the time ovulation is expected, there is a good chance that the spotting is a result of ovulation.

Timing Intercourse with Ovulation Spotting
Normally ovulation spotting will last for one or two days and most women will ovulate shortly after. If you notice ovulation spotting, this is a good time to start having intercourse. It is helpful to use an ovulation prediction test to help further pinpoint ovulation. You may notice egg-white looking cervical mucous or ovulation pain around this time. Cervical mucous gets thinner and stretchier as ovulation approaches. After ovulation cervical mucous dries up and ovulation spotting usually disappears. The closer you time intercourse with ovulation the better. It is a good idea to continue having intercourse for a few days following ovulation spotting to be sure that ovulation has occurred. You may also want to keep a bbt chart to help confirm when you ovulated.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Day 7 and still spotting.....

Can't believe noone else has had this - now I'm getting worried its something more sinister!


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 25 day cycle, usually ovulate day 14/15, every month for the past 6 years I get a break through bleed about day 17 until my period arrives. My GP, clinics, hospitals, etc say theres nothing wrong. I have started to take vit b6 and Angus castus for the last couple of months, and last week started acupunture. In the hope to rid myself of this bleed as I'm half convinced this is why we are not conceiving (all our tests have come back fine and we have been placed in the 'unexplained' category). I'll keep you posted if it makes any difference to me.


----------

